# 5D Mark 111 and Lightroom 3 compatability issue?



## rebelphil (Dec 2, 2012)

I took some photos today with my new 5D Mark 111, and couldn’t wait to import them into Lightroom. When I tried to import the files I got this message; “Preview unavailable for this file”. I’m currently using Lightroom version 3, and just updated it to version 3.6. Note: I mostly shoot in RAW format. 

Now, I’m noticing that there is a different kind of CR2 file, with the 5D, which appears something like this; “RV3A0101.CR2”. Lightroom 3 doesn’t seem to recognize this file format. Before, when importing from my 7D, I got raw files that were named like this; “IMG_5246.CR2”, which Lightroom did recognize. If anyone has any insight into this “RV” file format or has encountered this issue and resolved it, I would really appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## canon_convert (Dec 2, 2012)

I faced similar issue few days back. I didn't notice any naming changes but, those files downloaded fine (to computer) using the EOS utility and later I was even able to import them in LR. I was getting error only when importing directly from CF card to LR.
I am not sure what caused the problem in first place but I was able to save my photos.

I use LR4 btw.


----------



## rebelphil (Dec 2, 2012)

Canon-convert, thanks for your reply. Are you using windows 7 or 8 or Mac? I'm using Windows XP which doesn't support LR4. I may just have to upgrade to at least windows 7 and then get LR4, too. $$ :-\


----------



## canon_convert (Dec 2, 2012)

rebelphil said:


> Canon-convert, thanks for your reply. Are you using windows 7 or 8 or Mac? I'm using Windows XP which doesn't support LR4. I may just have to upgrade to at least windows 7 and then get LR4, too. $$ :-\



Mac 

but that might not be the issue... I'll wait for others to respond back before doing any upgrades


----------



## canon_convert (Dec 2, 2012)

canon_convert said:


> rebelphil said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-convert, thanks for your reply. Are you using windows 7 or 8 or Mac? I'm using Windows XP which doesn't support LR4. I may just have to upgrade to at least windows 7 and then get LR4, too. $$ :-\
> ...


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm 99% sure only LR 4.x has any 5D3 RAW support. I'm on LR 4.2 and no problems, but remember the only reason I went from 3 to 4 was to get Mk III support.

ETA - Your post made me wonder what the new naming standard is about with the characters out the front. On page 152 of the manual it mentions they are set at the factory and unique to the camera, but can be changed from the menu. Guess not a bad feature for anyone with a few cameras to avoid duplicate names.


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Agree with PeterJ,Lr 3.6 is before 5dmkIII,upgrade to 4.2 is relatively cheap,even here in Australia,download a trial for 30 days and convert,also the latest version of DPP [on the disc w/- camera]does extremely good job,would suggest upgrade to Win 7,going cheaply at moment.The latest incarnation of Lightroom will knock your socks off,Adobe seem to finally be listening.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 2, 2012)

You will need a later version of LR. I use LR4 for the RAW files out of my 5D3.
http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/raw-support-in-lightroom-and-camera-raw.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2012)

rebelphil said:


> I took some photos today with my new 5D Mark 111, and couldn’t wait to import them into Lightroom. When I tried to import the files I got this message; “Preview unavailable for this file”. I’m currently using Lightroom version 3, and just updated it to version 3.6. Note: I mostly shoot in RAW format.
> 
> Now, I’m noticing that there is a different kind of CR2 file, with the 5D, which appears something like this; “RV3A0101.CR2”. Lightroom 3 doesn’t seem to recognize this file format. Before, when importing from my 7D, I got raw files that were named like this; “IMG_5246.CR2”, which Lightroom did recognize. If anyone has any insight into this “RV” file format or has encountered this issue and resolved it, I would really appreciate your help. Thanks



As noted, LR3 does not work directly with raw files from newer cameras. If you are using windows XP, your choice is to use DNG converter, or to use DPP to decode the files and then export them to lightroom for editing. They will be in tif format. There is a batch converter in DPP, so you can convert a entire folder of images.

Good luck.


----------



## rebelphil (Dec 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane, thanks so much for your input. I was able to download the latest DNG converter from Adobe, and got it to work just fine. As always, I appreciate your input as well as those of the many contributors to this forum. *Thanks, All!* BTW, I'm loving the 5D mark lll. My 7D is going to be sitting on the shelf for a while.


----------

